# Bumper Boy Motion/image performance



## Guest (Jul 17, 2003)

I am considering a Bumper Boy Derby Double with the image and motion control to simulate retired guns. I am seeking feedback from anyone that has the motion feature and whether or not it truly appears as a retired gun. The "retired" effect is achieved by swiveling the image 90 degrees. Just wondering if it really works, or is the image visible if you are not looking at it dead-on. When the dog moves to the mark it seems like he would easily see the gunner image and the "retired" aspect is lost. Thanks.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Not really*

From the line the dog and you cant see it too good....but as the dog goes to the AOF he can easily see her.When I had mine ...we used to yell stuff at her...that wasnt too politically correct.....but funny.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

leave it to jay to hit on a cardbooard woman(just kidd'n)
it does seem that it would appear that way unless you made it throw am angle back instead of flat i but what do i know i do retired guns on group days not w/ my BB's


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Yea*

One of my clients owns a sign and graphics co......showed up one day with a topless bird assistant for the bumper boy.......no....we didnt use it but it was pretty funny. :lol:


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Topless bird girls are the way to train!


----------



## John Otto (Nov 10, 2003)

*Image and Motion Control*

I have two BB 4 shooters, one with image and motion control. It works O.K. , but it's hard on the battery. The camo side is black and white, so I painted that side green and brown. It works good, but you also need to cover up the shooter so you can't see the bumpers. A little camo cover works good for that.. 
John


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

You would want the throw to be a flat throw, so that when the image is rotated 90 degrees, it will not be seen. An angle back throw will allow the image to be seen by the dog. That may work in your favor if you are beginning to teach retired guns, so that the dog sees "something" out there and gets used to looking out. Once used to the idea, turn the launcher so that it does a flat throw, and the image becomes invisable.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*How to heck do you attach to BB*

 :shock: Where does the motion /image attach to a deluxe 4 shooter? Does it attach to the same bolt that the sound speaker attaches??? any one have a picture of this????


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Otey B

If you look at a 4 shooter, viewing the front of the receiver, you will see a hole on the left side of the frame. The Image/motion attaches there.
Sorry I don't have a picture.  
Battery life is effected by using this feature, as you would expect, depending on use. I'd recharge every other day depending on how long of a training day you have.

The image will turn 90 degrees sideways from the line and appears to "disappear" to the dog, from it's line and running position. Once the dog becomes parellel to the launcher it will see the image, but by now the dog is in the area of fall.


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

I like to retired gun feature but you need to work through its problems

1st Wind is a real problem and will blow the entire launcehr over

2nd The image does not rotate 360 degrees and binds against the frame with the suggested mounting

3rd Hand held control rotation of image takes some practice

Suggestion: weld mounting bracket to rebar section and you are good to go. Paint job is optional since the dogs see better then we do


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

coho337 said:


> I like to retired gun feature but you need to work through its problems
> 
> Like all mechanical devices, they all have their little quirkes.
> 
> ...


Have yu discussed this observation with the folks at BB? 1-800-729-3833, ext 221, for Aaron.


----------

